# My dog keeps vomiting ?



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I don't know what to do to help my dog, she is a 9 year old silky terrier and it started yesterday morning. She started vomiting like 5 times at least in the morning and it was leaves in the vomit i knew it was the leaves from my house plant so i thought she was just having trouble digesting that so i wasn't too worried, later that day she felt fine was energetic and ate normally. So i thought she was good. She had lamb and chicken wing that day i know i should've fed chicken but i had no time to defrost it. Then
This morning she started vomitong again  again every half hour or so the vomits are yellow/orange color but not foamy like bile and she also vomited some food, a piece of lamb with some bone pieces and she is not wanting to eat treats ( just like yesterday morning) i really am worried and don't know what to do? I am planning to feed skinless chicken and chicken wing today if she has appetite. She is pooping normally Any advice is very appreciated thank you


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Poisonous house plants:
ASPCA | Toxic and Non-Toxic Plants

Blockage is a possibility. With a dog that small I'd be thinking vet. Definitely no more bone until she is back to normal.


----------



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

I thought if it was a blockage she couldn't poo/pee?


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

She can poop what is on the anal side of a blockage. She would not become dehydrated immediately. She can pee as long as there is moisture in her system.


----------



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

I see. So it's really important to take her to the vet? Right now she is sleeping, the vomiting has stopped i think she hasnt vomited in an hour. (nevermind, she just vomited again well not vomited since nothing came out but she tried to vomit  ) 
So i talked to my father about it, he said to feed chicken and rice today and if tomorrow morning she vomits again we are taking her to the vet


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

nickiklaus said:


> I see. So it's really important to take her to the vet? Right now she is sleeping, the vomiting has stopped i think she hasnt vomited in an hour. (nevermind, she just vomited again well not vomited since nothing came out but she tried to vomit  )
> So i talked to my father about it, he said to feed chicken and rice today and if tomorrow morning she vomits again we are taking her to the vet


Keep an eye on her, wit tiny dogs like her you have to be more careful, a toy dog can dehydrate very fast even in a few hours.

Months ago when my toy poodle had coccidia, he showed the first symptoms at night he was vomiting and had bloody diarrhea, were I live (Honduras) the vets aren't open the 24 hours (not even for emergencies) ,and my boy was dehydrating very fast so I took a syringe (witout the needle) and filled it wit gatoraid mixed wit a bit of water and gave him into his mouth I did this like 4 times, this helped him to hold until the vet was open in the next morning and the vet put him an I.V.


----------



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

How can i tell if shes dehydrated? She is drinking water


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

nickiklaus said:


> How can i tell if shes dehydrated? She is drinking water


If she continues vomiting over and over again, then she has a risk of getting dehydrate since the body is not able to hold the water.


See this links wit more info on the subjet Dehydrated Dog Symptoms and Remedies - VetInfo

http://www.vetinfo.com/symptoms-canine-dehydration.html


----------



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

so she just pooped diarrhea but it was like dark blood jelly  but she seems better, she is running around playing ect
and i know why she vomited this morning, yesterday she ate puppy pee pads (she has never done this before) and i thought she just tore it up but apprently she ate some because i looked at her vomit and there were pieces of it in there
Yes so the pee pad is definitely what caused this i think because she was cured from the leaves she ate yesterday ( i do not know why she keeps eating weird things she has NEVER done this before) and the pee pad is what she is suffering from now..i really really hope it is not a blockage and she got it out with the vomit and diarrhea... we will see at the vet tomorrow i guess...


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

I agree that you should get to the vet. Many dogs won't act lethargic when they aren't feeling well and unfortunately it can make us, the owners, feel better as though nothing is wrong. If your dog is exhibiting behavior of eating things that she didn't eat it the past, she might be doing it to make herself vomit (the way dogs will eat grass to vomit). With multi-colored vomit and dark red jelly-like stool, I'd be on the way to the vet ASAP.

My mother's dog had the dark red jelly-like stool and it turned out to be acute pancreatitis. He's a 70# adult. You have a small dog, I think you need to look into getting to the vet sooner, rather than later, if you haven't already.

Please keep us up-to-date on her condition. I hope it's just an upset stomach!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

How is she doing?


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

I wouldn't even be on my computer right now if that were me, I would be at the vet and posting from there lol


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i wonder if the "jelly stools" has anything to do with puppy eating the pee pad? arnt those filled with the same stuff diapers are?
if so that stuff turns into a gel when wet maybe that would account for the jelly stools?
i sure hope its nothing serious poor baby


----------



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

So i went the vet today with her, and she said physically she is fine since like i said she is playing running ect but she agrees it was probably the poison from the plant. so she gave her some vitamins shot? i am not sure exactly what it was since my japanese isn't that great but she gave her 200ml of some kind of vitamin water to help her pee/poo and hopefully release the poison with it. She said it was good she vomited and has diarrhea because that means she is trying to get the poison out. She gave me some pills 3 diff kind of pills to give twice daily this supposedly helps her get rid of the poison and so i do this treatment and if by saturday she is not better we will do bloodwork i really hope she is better by saturday. And to continue the chicken and rice diet until she is cured.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Yikes poison! Hope the shot and pills help. I would be getting rid of that plant. Hope she recovers with no ill effects.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice to hear she went to the vet and is better.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

awww poor thing i hope everything goes well and she recovers soon good luck!


----------

